# Looking into a resealed 55g..



## doughnut (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey all I may be looking into getting a 55g tank that the bottom was resealed and was wondering if theres a right way or wrong way for it to be resealed. I'll inspect it as best as I can and if possible I'll put some water in it but I figure it may not show signs of leaking untill its got a few more lbs of pressure pushing against it... 
Any recomendations or cautions?

Thanks
doughnut


Edit: If worse comes to worse..I should be able to remove the bad sealing and reseal it as it should be..shouldnt I?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh YES there's plenty wrong way's to do that!
You can look, but really that ain't necessarily gonna tell you much. The only thing that will tell ya, is filling the tank up completely and let it sit for few days (OUTDOORS!!!!) 

Honestly, I'd suggest to not get it, that's safer for your house and your headache!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

personally i would get the tank scrape off the old seal and put a new one down wait a day or two then test it out its not overly hard to do and that way you know its right...


----------



## doughnut (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input so far yall. Heres the deal, I found it on craigslist. they're actaully selling two 55g for $100. Sofar thats the best deal I've seen on there..so I thought Id take advantage of it. One of them was resealed and the other is fine. I wasnt planning on using them both right now anyhow. I was just thinking that i should get it while I can find a cheep one (at least I think its pretty cheep...what do they normally go for?) He said it WAS inuse recently...if this is true or not is anybodys guess. I wouldnt mind trying to reseal it if it was bad I guess. Any more inputs out there? Ideas?

Thanks again yall
doughnut


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

in my area 55's go for around 190 new so two for 100 is good in my book;... as for the truth of recently being in use i dont really trust most people to begin with but it is possible.... go with your gut....any other gear included? just nosey lol


----------



## doughnut (Sep 26, 2009)

Well heres where im at now...after my last post I went about my normal favorite sites which includes craigslist. As always I searched for aquarium, aquariums, and fish tanks. a different post came up for two 20g longs for $10 (each i assume) and one 55g for $25... So im going to see if these are in good shape first and if so I my just go with these as they a MUCH cheeper....but the pessimist in me tells me somethings wrong with them because they're so cheep but hey who knows. Anywho, i'll keep yall updated.

Thanks!
doughnut



Edit: No, I dont believe any gear is included with either of the two different offers. Which is fine with me, just allows me to pick what I want.


----------



## doughnut (Sep 26, 2009)

Well I ended up picking up the two 55g for less then what they were asking. I plan on filling up the one thats been resealed this weekend (outside of course) and making sure its water tight. Not positive on how soon I'll have one of these up and running, I'm going to build a nice stand for it, and hopefully for Christmas I'll be able to get my filters and heaters and all ;-). Thanks for the info yall.

doughnut


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL don't like the store-stands neither!?
I just built one for my 55g with a DYI matching hood too, check it out, maybe it'll give you some ideas too, I love it http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/what-happend-so-far-pictures-31856/

PS I donno how cold its getting for y'all in NC, but make sure to not leave the tank outside filled if it freezes over night.


----------

